# Hello from Canada!



## bulbasaur (Mar 11, 2013)

Oops, I missed the introductory post.

So. Hello! I'm from Toronto, Ontario and I started snowboarding this January! Only went 3 times (sadly), but I'm in love.

First time was I took the beginner package (with group lesson) and learned the basics (heel side traverse, toe side traverse) but because the lesson was cut short I ended up spending the rest of the day doing the falling leaf.

Second time I was an advanced skiier. He dragged me on the advanced runs, so I spent the whole time doing the falling leaf down and falling off the chairlift.

And last weekend, I decided to take a 2 hour private lesson. And my, what a difference. I was able to confidently go down on toe-side and learned how to S-Turn. :yahoo:

I don't know what's next but I can't wait to go again!! (the snow better not melt!)


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

I only clicked because of Bulbasaur.... But, welcome!


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!

Good idea on taking those lessons, should help you out a lot! Where do you ride?
Hopefully next season there will be more snow and snow days!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

hey bulbasaur, welcome


----------

